# Applying for UK citizenship



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,
I’ve just received my BRP for ILR Settlement. Please can someone advise me how to apply for British citizenship. What is the procedure, how much it cost and how long does it take to get British passport?
Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you tried Googling 'how do I apply for British citizenship'






Apply for citizenship if you have indefinite leave to remain or 'settled status'


Apply for British citizenship if you have indefinite leave to remain (ILR) - form AN, who's eligible, fees and how to apply.




www.gov.uk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Applying for a passport is a completely separate process after naturalisation. It takes another 6-10 weeks, on top of the (up to) 6 month decision time for the applicaton itself and then the time to schedule and attend an oath ceremony


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you both for your reply. I just started filling up the form now and I came across this question that confused me what to answer:

Immigration history: 

Name in which you made the application.

Not sure what to answer,
Is it where I submitted my application online or in person? Or what type of application I made?

Please can you help me. Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Snooky1979 said:


> Thank you both for your reply. I just started filling up the form now and I came across this question that confused me what to answer:
> 
> Immigration history:
> 
> ...



Have you obtained your "Life in the UK' certificate yet?

*Before you apply*
Before you begin your application, ensure you can provide the following:


a ‘Life in the UK Test’ certificate: this must be from the official government service for Life in the UK Tests and you will need to provide your pass reference number (If you are applying on behalf of a child under 18, they don’t have to pass the Life in the UK Test)
two referees
proof of your knowledge of the English language


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes I have all of the above mentioned.


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Snooky1979 said:


> Thank you both for your reply. I just started filling up the form now and I came across this question that confused me what to answer:
> 
> Immigration history:
> 
> ...


Your name..


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

flammable999 said:


> Your name..


Thank you


----------

